# Unerklärliche Abstürze: Wo nachsehen? Wie beheben?

## Starik

Hallo,

ich benutze ein Samsung X11 CeSeba Notebook. Unreproduzierbar friert manchmal der Bildschirm ein. Das ist unabhängig vom benutzen Desktopsystem. Mit XFCE4 sowie mit KDE ist es mir bereits passiert. Manchmal friert mein Laptop auch vor dem Laden vom GDM ein. Mein Problem ist, dass ich weder in de Kernel log files noch in den log Files vom X Server etwas finde. Wo könnte ich noch nachsehen? Die Abstürze hängen nicht mit der Temperatur des Laptops oder eines bestimmten Programms zusammen. Das Laptop ist an sich neu gekauft. Einen etwaigen Hardwarefehler kann ich nicht ausschließen.

```

emerge --info

 elenor dennis # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5500 @ 1.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 07 May 2008 11:33:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa apm avi berkdb cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt dbus dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode fam firefox fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk hal iconv imlib ipod ipw3945 isdnlog java jpeg kde latin1 libg++ lm_sensors midi mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre pdf pdflib perl pmu png pppd python quicktime readline reflection reiserfs sdl session spell spl ssl stream symlink tcpd tetex tk truetype truetype-fonts udev unicode win32codecs x86 xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

```

elenor dennis # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 (root@elenor) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2)) #8 SMP Sat Dec 29 13:10:25 CET 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fe90000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fe90000 - 000000003fe9a000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fe9a000 - 000000003ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ff00000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

126MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f7610

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 261776) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->   229376

  HighMem    229376 ->   261776

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->   261776

On node 0 totalpages: 261776

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 253 pages used for memmap

  HighMem zone: 32147 pages, LIFO batch:7

DMI present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP 000F7580, 0014 (r0 PTLTD )

ACPI: RSDT 3FE92380, 0040 (r1 PTLTD  Capell00  6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: FACP 3FE99E20, 0074 (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: DSDT 3FE9300E, 6E12 (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: FACS 3FE9AFC0, 0040

ACPI: APIC 3FE99E94, 0068 (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: HPET 3FE99EFC, 0038 (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: MCFG 3FE99F34, 003C (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

ACPI: APIC 3FE99F70, 0068 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

ACPI: BOOT 3FE99FD8, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

ACPI: SSDT 3FE923C0, 04F6 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:15 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:a0000000)

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 259731

Kernel command line:

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1662.547 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1033544k/1047104k available (2170k kernel code, 13008k reserved, 851k data, 272k init, 129600k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xfff82000 - 0xfffff000   ( 500 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)

      .init : 0xc03fa000 - 0xc043e000   ( 272 kB)

      .data : 0xc031ea8e - 0xc03f3844   ( 851 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc031ea8e   (2170 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3328.90 BogoMIPS (lpj=6657810)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e39d 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00003940 0000e39d 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 13k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz stepping 06

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3325.28 BogoMIPS (lpj=6650562)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00000000 0000e39d 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20000000 00000000 00003940 0000e39d 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5500  @ 1.66GHz stepping 06

Total of 2 processors activated (6654.18 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=170

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

Setting up standard PCI resources

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

ACPI: System BIOS is requesting _OSI(Linux)

ACPI: Please test with "acpi_osi=!Linux"

Please send dmidecode to linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEGP._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 11) *10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *5)

ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:1c.2

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff could not be reserved

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@c0000000 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: d0000000-d1ffffff

  PREFETCH window: b0000000-bfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: 2000-2fff

  MEM window: ca000000-cbffffff

  PREFETCH window: c2000000-c3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: 3000-3fff

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: c4000000-c5ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: 4000-4fff

  MEM window: ce000000-cfffffff

  PREFETCH window: c6000000-c7ffffff

PCI: Bus 10, cardbus bridge: 0000:09:09.0

  IO window: 00005000-000050ff

  IO window: 00005400-000054ff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-53ffffff

  MEM window: 54000000-57ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 5000-5fff

  MEM window: d2000000-d20fffff

  PREFETCH window: 50000000-53ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1e.0 (0004 -> 0007)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:09:09.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_acpi_add: no address or irqs in _CRS

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN0] to D3

ACPI: Transitioning device [FAN0] to D3

ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

ACPI: SSDT 3FE92D34, 0251 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 3FE928B6, 03F9 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 3FE92F85, 0089 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 3FE92CAF, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (29 C)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ01] (29 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

b44.c:v1.01 (Jun 16, 2006)

PCI: Enabling device 0000:09:05.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:09:05.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:13:77:27:92:d6

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ICH7: chipset revision 2

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1880-0x1887, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

hda: FUJITSU MHV2100AH PL, ATA DISK drive

hdb: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-L632D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: selected mode 0x45

hdb: selected mode 0x42

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -376596854 ns)

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: Host Protected Area detected.

        current capacity is 180468192 sectors (92399 MB)

        native  capacity is 195371568 sectors (100030 MB)

hda: task_no_data_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: task_no_data_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

ide: failed opcode was: 0x37

hda: 180468192 sectors (92399 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

PCI: Enabling device 0000:09:09.1 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:09:09.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[d2002000-d20027ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xd2304000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001800

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001820

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001840

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001860

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 4-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0000f0410103a743]

usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input4

input: HID 062a:0000 as /class/input/input5

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [HID 062a:0000] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x25a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x200000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input6

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 272k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.2mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:03:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:38:28 PST 2008

ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

ALSA /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/alsa-driver-1.0.14-r1/work/alsa-driver-1.0.14/pci/hda/../../alsa-kernel/pci/hda/hda_intel.c:558: hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode...

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

udev: renamed network interface eth1 to wlan0

ipw3945: Error sending SCAN_ABORT_CMD: time out after 500ms.

ipw3945: Error sending LEDS_CMD: time out after 500ms.

ipw3945: Detected geography ABG (13 802.11bg channels, 23 802.11a channels)

```

```

elenor dennis # cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier   "X.org Configured"

        Screen     0 "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice  "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice  "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load "extmod"

        Load "xtrap"

        Load "record"

        Load "dbe"

#        Load "dri"

        Load "freetype"

        Load "type1"

        Load "glx"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Keyboard0"

        Driver     "kbd"

        Option     "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier "Mouse0"

        Driver     "mouse"

        Option     "Protocol" "auto"

        Option     "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option     "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier "Monitor0"

        VendorName "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName  "Monitor Model"

EndSection

#Section "Monitor"

#    Identifier "acer"

#    VendorName "Acer Al732"

#    HorizSync   30-80

#    VertRefresh 60-75

#EndSection

Section "Device"

    Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

    Option "backingstore" "True"

    Option "TripleBuffer" "True"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option "UseEvents" "false"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

    Identifier  "card0"

    VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName   "GeForce 7400 Go"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

    Option      "NoLogo" "true"

    Option      "NvAGP" "1"

#    Option     "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP-0,CRT-0"

#    Option      "TwinView" "true"

#    Option      "SecondMonitorHorizSync" "30-80"

#    Option      "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "60-75"

#    Option      "MetaModes" "1280x1024, 1280x800; 1024x1024, 1280x800"

#    Option      "TwinViewOrientation" "LeftOf"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "card0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1280x800"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

     Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

```

[code:1:f0fa933d75]

elenor dennis # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux elenor 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 #8 SMP Sat Dec 29 13:10:25 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 05 March 2008

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri May 16 23:31:58 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x81da520

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(++) using VT number 2

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,27a0 card 144d,c026 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,27a1 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1b:0: chip 8086,27d8 card 144d,c026 rev 02 class 04,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1c:0: chip 8086,27d0 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:1: chip 8086,27d2 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:2: chip 8086,27d4 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1c:3: chip 8086,27d6 card 0000,0000 rev 02 class 06,04,00 hdr 81

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,27c8 card 144d,c026 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,27c9 card 144d,c026 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,27ca card 144d,c026 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:3: chip 8086,27cb card 144d,c026 rev 02 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,27cc card 144d,c026 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev e2 class 06,04,01 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,27b9 card 144d,c026 rev 02 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,27df card 144d,c026 rev 02 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,27da card 144d,c026 rev 02 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,01d8 card 144d,c026 rev a1 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 03:00:0: chip 8086,4222 card 8086,1001 rev 02 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 09:05:0: chip 14e4,170c card 144d,c026 rev 02 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 09:09:0: chip 1180,0476 card 5000,0000 rev b4 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 09:09:1: chip 1180,0552 card 144d,c026 rev 09 class 0c,00,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 09:09:2: chip 1180,0822 card 144d,c026 rev 18 class 08,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 09:09:3: chip 1180,0843 card 144d,c026 rev 00 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 09:09:4: chip 1180,0592 card 144d,c026 rev 09 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 09:09:5: chip 1180,0852 card 144d,c026 rev 04 class 08,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,10), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x001c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,3,4), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 3 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00002800 - 0x000028ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00002c00 - 0x00002cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 3 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xca000000 - 0xcbffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 3 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc2000000 - 0xc3ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 5: bridge is at (0:28:2), (0,5,6), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 5 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 5 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc4000000 - 0xc5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (0:28:3), (0,7,8), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 7 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 7 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xce000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 7 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc6000000 - 0xc7ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Subtractive PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 9: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,9,9), BCTRL: 0x0000 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 9 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00005000 - 0x00005fff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 9 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd20fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 9 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 10: bridge is at (9:9:0), (9,10,13), BCTRL: 0x0700 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 10 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 10 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x50000000 - 0x53ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce Go 7400 rev 161, Mem @ 0xd1000000/24, 0xb0000000/28, 0xd0000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd2002000 - 0xd20027ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xca000000 - 0xca000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd2304000 - 0xd23043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd2300000 - 0xd2303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xd2003400 - 0xd20034ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd2003000 - 0xd20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd2002c00 - 0xd2002cff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd2002800 - 0xd20028ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd2002000 - 0xd20027ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xca000000 - 0xca000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd2304000 - 0xd23043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd2300000 - 0xd2303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0       0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [8] -1  0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xd2003400 - 0xd20034ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xd2003000 - 0xd20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xd2002c00 - 0xd2002cff (0x100) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xd2002800 - 0xd20028ff (0x100) MX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd2002000 - 0xd20027ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xca000000 - 0xca000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd2304000 - 0xd23043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd2300000 - 0xd2303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd2003400 - 0xd20034ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd2003000 - 0xd20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd2002c00 - 0xd2002cff (0x100) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xd2002800 - 0xd20028ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 15:31:25 PST 2008

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.1

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.2.0, module version = 1.1.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:41:00 PST 2008

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 7.1.99.2, module version = 1.0.0

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd2002000 - 0xd20027ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xca000000 - 0xca000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd2304000 - 0xd23043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd2300000 - 0xd2303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd2003400 - 0xd20034ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd2003000 - 0xd20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd2002c00 - 0xd2002cff (0x100) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xd2002800 - 0xd20028ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd2002000 - 0xd20027ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xca000000 - 0xca000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd2304000 - 0xd23043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd2300000 - 0xd2303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0xb0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd1000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xd2003400 - 0xd20034ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xd2003000 - 0xd20030ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd2002c00 - 0xd2002cff (0x100) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xd2002800 - 0xd20028ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x000018a0 - 0x000018bf (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000188f (0x10) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000187f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "1"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TripleBuffer" "True"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEvents" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Use of NVIDIA internal AGP requested

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce Go 7400 (G72) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 524288 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.72.22.36.00

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce Go 7400 at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel

(--) NVIDIA(0):     clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): Nvidia Default Flat Panel (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x800"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 800

(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (101, 101); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

(--) NVIDIA(0):     option

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xd2002000 - 0xd20027ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xd2000000 - 0xd2001fff (0x2000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xca000000 - 0xca000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd2304000 - 0xd23043ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xd2300000 - 0xd2303fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0  

----------

## uhai

Schuß ins Blaue - Loglevel hochsetzen?

uhai

----------

## Evildad

Kannst Du evtl. einfrieren ein wenig ausführlicher erläutern?

Ich hatte bei meinem X20 früher immer mal wieder Hänger bei denen dann Querstreifen durch das ganze Bild gingen.

----------

## Starik

Der Laptop reagiert nicht mehr auf keine Tastenkombination...Der Bildschirm bleibt einfach stehen, Maus reagiert nicht mehr. Es hilft dann nur Aus/Ein...

Schwarze Streifen etc hab ich nicht...Syslog-mg läuft bei mir. Wo müsste ich da im Notfall nachsehen?

Danke!

----------

## uhai

syslog-mg kenne ich nicht, ich habe metalog am laufen. Die Konfiguration ist vermutlich in /etc/syslog-mg.conf (?).. Evtl. ist die Datei kommentiert.....

Kannst Du eventuell die Konsole wechseln? Dann top oder htop oder so und den hängen gebliebenen prozess suchen..

uhai

----------

## Max Steel

Ich vermute mal er meint syslog-ng

----------

## Starik

Sorry, klar es muss syslog-ng heissen. Konsole wechseln geht nicht. Der Computer ist dann ganz weg. Man kann nur noch ausschalten...

----------

## Finswimmer

Was ist mit den MagicRQ Tasten? Also Alt + Druck + reisub  kannst du damit den Rechner "sanft" restarten?

Tobi

----------

## Genone

Würde es wenn irgendwie möglich mal mit nem anderen Grafiktreiber probieren (nv oder zur Not auch vesa) um die Ursache einzugrenzen.

----------

## Anarcho

Und mal testen ob der Rechner von aussen erreichbar ist (also ping und ssh).

----------

## Starik

Ok danke für die Tipps. Das mit den magicRQ Tasten kannte ich bis jetzt nicht. Werde ich beim nächsten Mal probieren. Warte nur noch auf den nächsten Absturz  :Smile: 

----------

## boris64

Da dies noch keiner erwähnt hat (sollte ja selbstverständlich sein),

wie wäre es mit einem aktuellerem Kernel und sowie neueren Grafikkartentreibern?

Oftmals hilft laut zahlreichen Posts in den Nvidia-Foren auch oft das Abschalten

der Xorg-Effekte a la Renderaccel/Composite Erweiterung(en) etc.

Ansonsten probiere doch mal einige der hier aufgezählten Tipps, 

falls du die noch nicht kennst

-> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=58498

----------

## Starik

Dank, der erste Tipp von der nVidia Seite war es. Seitdem laueft alles ohne Probleme.

Danke!

----------

## SvenFischer

 *Quote:*   

> Was ist mit den MagicRQ Tasten? Also Alt + Druck + reisub kannst du damit den Rechner "sanft" restarten?

 

Welche Taste nennt sich "reisub"?????? Geht das nur unter X?

----------

## think4urs11

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> Welche Taste nennt sich "reisub"?????? Geht das nur unter X?

 

1. Nein, das geht immer (naja 99,9875%)

2. reisub sind insg. 6 Tasten

'r' - Turns off keyboard raw mode and sets it to XLATE.

'e' - Send a SIGTERM to all processes, except for init.

'i' - Send a SIGKILL to all processes, except for init.

's' - Will attempt to sync all mounted filesystems.

'u' - Will attempt to remount all mounted filesystems read-only.

'b' - Will immediately reboot the system without syncing or unmounting your disks.

siehe auch file:/usr/src/linux/Ducomentation/sysrq.txt

----------

